# "fuck you dad"



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

this actually cracks me up. it needs a more permanent placement than a mere thread comment. 

Your result for The Personality Defect Test ...
*Emo Kid*

You are 14% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 0% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant.








You are the Emo Kid, best described as a quiet pussy! You tend to be an intuitive rather than a logical thinker, meaning you rely more on your feelings than your thoughts. Not only that, but you are introverted, gentle, and rather humble. You embody all the traits of the perfect emo kid. You are a push-over, an emotional thinker, gentle to the extent of absurdity, and so humble that it even makes Jesus puke. (And Jesus almost never pukes, being immortal and not requiring an act of puke to dispell toxins from his corporeal manifestation.) If you write poetry, you no doubt write angsty, syrupy lines about depression, sadness, and other such redundant states of emo-being that go something like this: _life is a spike / upon which i have impaled mysefl / fuck you dad_
So, your personality is defective because you are too gentle, rather underconfident in yourself, decidely lacking in any rational thought, and also a bit too inhibited. Plus, your poetry really upsets your father. 
I probably made you cry, didn't I? Fucking Emo Kid. 
*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. _
_2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. _
_3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. _
_4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._ 
*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Smartass. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hippie, the Televangelist, and the Starving Artist.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

My complete opposite?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I took that test and got the same result. Emo = INFP ?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

sure seems like it snail!

and yes, wolfie, you are a smartass


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, according to this description, it seems like the ENTP would be the opposite of an emo, but in reality, the ESTJ would be.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

The ESTJ would be the robot. I guess that would be a good opposition for the INFP.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i have a pug


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

So, you are my opposite, Peace. I got the Smartass.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

No, INTX can be a robot, being introverted and all. Which, not surprisingly, is what I got.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well...i'm a sociopath.
I'm not sure how I feel about this. 
I could be the next Dexter!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Well atleast be the Dexter from the book.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That test said I was the emo kid, but in fact I'm an introverted hippie


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

introverted hippie, lol, probably me too. or perhaps i'm just some psychedelic emo kid. emo in tie-die rainbow colors?!


----------

